# Doyle Kenady 903 deadlift.....



## turbobusa (Nov 12, 2013)

Doyle Kenady Deadlifts 903 - YouTube






Here is one of your old buddy IB. Was just talking about him with Eddie a few days ago. He stated that Doyle would have gone over 1000 lbs if his grip matched his pulling power. What a fucking crane!.
Cool video... Thanks, T...............


----------



## psych (Nov 12, 2013)

whoa....that guy looks like Hill Billy Jim.  Strong as fuck though!


----------



## Big-John (Nov 12, 2013)

WOW he made that look easy!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 13, 2013)

Big-John said:


> WOW he made that look easy!



X2 Looked like a final warm up...man.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2013)

He was one cool inconspicuous individual.. Thanks t ..yeah i teared up too.. Still lookin for Soren...R.i.P big D.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey you know that'd get him smiling having old buds thinking about him .
T


----------



## psych (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah motha-fucker!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

LOVE THAT PSYCH!!. Cool as hell. Having posters made.thks


----------

